

A government-guaranteed basic income - bsaunder
http://www.economist.com/blogs/democracyinamerica/2013/11/government-guaranteed-basic-income

======
amai
A much smarter proposal also comes from Switzerland:
[http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eidgen%C3%B6ssische_Volksinitia...](http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eidgen%C3%B6ssische_Volksinitiative_%C2%AB1:12_%E2%80%93_F%C3%BCr_gerechte_L%C3%B6hne%C2%BB)
. In Switzerland people will vote this month about a proposal, that companies
should not be allowed to pay their highest earning employee more than 12 times
the amount they pay their lowest earning employee. This would decrease the
income gap, but doesn't force minimum or maximum wages on a company.

------
vorg
> Compounding the problem would be upward pressure on housing prices that a
> UBI may spur.

Easy housing loans with low deposits make house prices go up. A universal
basic income would make rents go up.

~~~
tadfisher
A more optimistic prediction is that a UBI would encourage the development of
more low-income housing.

------
squozzer
I've held as a belief it would raise prices - because more more would become
available to basic consumers and would be spent on basic consumption.

Can such a hypothesis be proven false?

~~~
malandrew
I would predict that such inflation would be short lived. On a basic income,
the majority of money would be spent on mostly basic products, with the
occasional, but rare luxury. This would suggest a lot more dollars chasing few
goods, but not the type of goods where the marginal cost of production is
high. Any initial inflation would therefore be eroded by increased
commoditification of basic products.

